# NCEES Exam authorizations are available, ready?



## trainrider (Apr 6, 2017)

Just got emailed my exam authorization letter. Is everyone ready?

Good pre-exam tips: (make a checklist)


Pack your lunch, snacks, drinks, etc.

Leave your phone in the car!!

Place an extra copy of your exam authorization letter in your car, in case you lose the original.

Check your references for any loose post it notes or tabs. Don't want these to fall out during the exam.

Make sure your notes are marked up in pen, no need to give the proctor any reason to think you made a marking into your binder.

Eat a hearty breakfast

Be familiar with your testing materials and/or references.

Do not study the night before.

Pack ear plugs....take a box and sell them at the exam, if they let you.

Take sweater - remember no hooded sweaters are allowed, check with your state board.

Please add more to the list above. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## pete3589 (Apr 6, 2017)

Strange Question....at the FE exam in the Fall the test center I took it at had a pair of 3M earmuffs at each station.  It was a godsend since the person that I walked in with taking a different exam was sitting next to me sniffling the entire time.  I didn't hear a thing and it helped me focus quite a bit.

I was going to purchase a pair for the exam, but don't know if anything over ear is acceptable.

Interesting about the hooded sweatshirt.  Didn't know that either


----------



## Troll (Apr 9, 2017)

i have a mechanical state exam in a few days. should be easy, but i really hope i'm sucessful! so i'm kinds in thr same boat as you


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 10, 2017)

pete3589 said:


> Strange Question....at the FE exam in the Fall the test center I took it at had a pair of 3M earmuffs at each station.  It was a godsend since the person that I walked in with taking a different exam was sitting next to me sniffling the entire time.  I didn't hear a thing and it helped me focus quite a bit.
> 
> I was going to purchase a pair for the exam, but don't know if anything over ear is acceptable.
> 
> Interesting about the hooded sweatshirt.  Didn't know that either


I know ear plugs are allowed.

My guess is ear muffs probably aren't allowed since you could conceal a speaker in there fairly easy (maybe I'm thinking about it too much).

I'll say this... for me, ear plugs worked great. There was apparently a major disturbance not very far from me and I had no clue until I was home and read about it on here.


----------



## TWJ PE (Apr 10, 2017)

From the Exam Guide.....


----------



## trainrider (Apr 10, 2017)

TWJ PE said:


> From the Exam Guide.....
> 
> View attachment 9314


Thanks for the upload. Don't forget to bring beer for the after party in the parking lot. :beerchug:


----------



## TNSparky (Apr 11, 2017)

trainrider said:


> Thanks for the upload. Don't forget to bring beer for the after party in the parking lot. :beerchug:


Would have done that but had to drive an hour and a half to get home after the exam. Had to down a RedBull and then it was pedal to the metal in overdrive gear.


----------

